# Optimal day for puppy count x-ray??



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a litter on the way with a due date of 9/2. This is my girls 3rd litter and the prior litters were large, 11 and 13, and came on days 61 and 59 respectively. On the 13 pup litter, we were slated for x-rays on Monday, but the pups showed up on Sunday. The first litter, we x-ray'd at day 52 I think and didn't get a good count.

Now that we've established that we likely won't make day 63, I'm curious - how early is too early for a puppy count x-ray? At what point can we expect to have good enough skeletal calcification to get a good x-ray count? I feel like I'm trying to thread a needle with her sometimes...

Thanks,

Brent


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I would go on that Monday if she has big litters and whelps early but don't expect a totally accurate count with a huge litter. They can be a couple off. If they have digital xrays it might be more accurate. Make sure you empty her out before you go.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, Nancy. 

Brent


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

day 49 after breeding is when bones show up on x-ray, but with two breeding dates I would go from the last one. 

pups in a big litter can always be missed due to alignment when x-ray was taken.


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

We do it around days 55-57, depending on if you know the exact date ovulation occured based on pregestorone testing. Our vet has always been spot on for both the ultrasound and x-ray counts. Good Luck!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Thats when I do mine too.


----------

